# Game Thread: Friday Dec. 2nd @ Blazers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry, I don't have the time to make a fancy game thread today. I have a 1,250 word paper, newspaper layout, book reading, and geometry problems to do over the weekend.

Time: 9:00 Eastern
Channel: WB4

Pacers 97
Blazers 81


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 92
Blazers - 85


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 94
Blazers 86


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Actually I am pretty sure the game starts at 10 eastern. My prediction....

Pacers 94

Blazers 88


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Actually I am pretty sure the game starts at 10 eastern. My prediction....


Indiana time is confusing. It's on in 15 minutes here.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like it's gonna be at ten... usually you can look on Pacers.com... and whatever it says the time is... add an hour.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Looks like it's gonna be at ten... usually you can look on Pacers.com... and whatever it says the time is... add an hour.


Pacers.com is always on the right time for me. Unfortunately, this time they're wrong. The front page says 9, while the schedule says 10.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster's back!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

By the way, Tinsley has a strained quad, so we get to see Saras start.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Foster's back!!!


But he's not starting.

Jackson scores our first two points.

Jermaine gets a jumper to make it 4-0 early.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass from Jackson to Saras. 6-4


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest hits a jumper. 

10-6 Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Terrible help defense by the Pacers. We just watched Pryzibilla (sp?) run right through the lane, get a rebound, and dunk it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pryzbilla fouls Artest, who hits 1/2 from the line.

13-12


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster makes his first appearence of the year as he comes off the bench.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Hope they can do better than our Varsity team...

We lost 68-69 for anyone that cares. If only David Tatham had made those two technical foul shots...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson gets his second foul. 

16-15 Pacers, I think. I don't know how much time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> Hope they can do better than our Varsity team...
> 
> We lost 68-69 for anyone that cares. If only David Tatham had made those two technical foul shots...


Heh, sounds like it was a good game. I thought about going, but I didn't feel like it. 

Tatham has one of the most ugly shots that I've ever seen. I'm sure coach White was pretty pissed.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sarunas looking awful in his first start. Anthony Johson should have gotten it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster gets a good offensive rebound, but can't get the put back.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Actually, my dad (BC Democrat sports reporter) said that he wasn't very mad. It came down to four technical shots, two by Tatham and two by Scott Cheek. Cheek made his, to make it 65-69, then we got the steal and Cheek made the three-pointer with about 4 seconds to go. It sucked, but it was cool...

18-19 Portland @ 1:07


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Johnson ballhogs the ball and shoots a terrible shot (flashes of Travis Best?).

The Blazers get the last second shot and nail it.

18-22 Blazers lead at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jones2011 said:


> Actually, my dad (BC Democrat sports reporter) said that he wasn't very mad. It came down to four technical shots, two by Tatham and two by Scott Cheek. Cheek made his, to make it 65-69, then we got the steal and Cheek made the three-pointer with about 4 seconds to go. It sucked, but it was cool...
> 
> 18-19 Portland @ 1:07


Your dad is the sports reporter for the paper? I didn't know that. Remind him to write a few articles about the golf team next year, for me.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie nails a 3 or a 2.

And then almost gets a great dunk.

23-22 Pacers.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, he is. lol I'll talk to him about that.

Well, good luck Pacers, I'm en route to mid-Columbus for the night.

Time-out, 25-22 in the second, idk the time.

Peace.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Timout Blazers, after AJ gets a bucket.

25-22 Pacers. 7-0 run starting the second.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ hits back to back threes making it 39-28 Pacers lead.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jesus christ sarunas...you want to play any worse?!?!?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

50-38 at 1/2 time.....Pacers leading, and Austin Croshere hit the buzzer beater as the 2nd. quarter expired....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come on P's I betted over 25,000 pts. so we gotta win tonight baby...

make me proud....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson with another J. P's leading 54-38...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Ronnie with a nice J. P's leading it 56-38 9.09 left in the 3rd....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> jesus christ sarunas...you want to play any worse?!?!?


LOL. You are really pathetic. See mental doctor, the medicine might help. Naaah, will not.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Artest reverse layup P's 58-Blazers 42....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas with a nice shot Pacers winning 62-44...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson just hit another shot pacers leading by 20...64-44....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Runi just hit a nice 3 pointer 67-46 Indy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Foster with a nice putback Indy 70-48...
2.43 left in the 3rd. and we look really good tonight on a way to a nice win...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J. with a nice dunk 72-48.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.O. with a nasty dunk he has 23 pts...

Indy 77 Portland 50...

40 seconds left in the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd. qtr. Indiana leading 77-52....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Portland is playing horrible.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Artest with another nice J. he has 10 pts.

Indy winning 80-53...10.28 in the 4th...

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Portland is playing horrible.



Either that or we are playing great...

I think Fosters precense has helped us out alot, and Sarunas is also doing a nice job...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> LOL. You are really pathetic. See mental doctor, the medicine might help. Naaah, will not.



So letting Sebastian Telfair easily walk by you for a layup and then shooting an airball is good now?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones hit 1 of 2 ft's 83-60 Pacers....
8.52 left in the 4th....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> So letting Sebastian Telfair easily walk by you for a layup and then shooting an airball is good now?


Don't judge by one episode , saras was doing fine all the game, you got to admit it. And his defence improved and still has space to improve. You was wrong about saras-finally admit that :biggrin:


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Lead is down to 20 . Enough experiments Rick-bring Saras back on the flour.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas just hit a technical foul Indy leading it 86-65... 7.03 left in the game....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Timeout Pacers they lead it 86-67 6.20 left in the 4th....
we are making alot of mistakes to close out the game, thankfully this was a blowout from the beginning so no worries....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Lead is down to 20 . Enough experiments Rick-bring Saras back on the flour.



LOL...don't worry doggy we won this one a long time ago...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas with a nice basket he has 11 pts....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

90-72 Pacers...

2.58 left Blazers just called a T.O...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Even though we're about to win, I hate the way we are finishing this game after we dominated the whole night....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

98-78....

PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!....

Never had any doubts that we would win, I just hope we can get better at closing out games....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought Foster looked Solid, exspecially for a first game back. I also like Sarunas running the point he doesn't seem to make alot of mistakes.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Is artest struggling>? I have no way to watch the games but In the last two games he has not been very effective off end. Is his wrist/hand still bothering him?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awsome win for the boys. It was Jermaine O'Neal's first win in Portland. He was 0-4 previous to this game. 

Pacerholic, do you have NBA Pass or something ?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

rock747 said:


> I thought Foster looked Solid, exspecially for a first game back. I also like Sarunas running the point he doesn't seem to make alot of mistakes.


Yeah thank god Foster is back. This should definetly improve everyone's play, like Artest and O'Neal, because Foster does so many of the small things and gets rebounds, which allows Artest and O'Neal not to worry so much about the "little" things that win ball games.

And yeah, Saras is a heck of a signing. I love the kid. 

Hopefully getting his jersey for Christmas!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Don't attack posters here.

-SJax


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 98-78....
> 
> PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!....
> 
> ...



Congrats! Good win! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Awsome win for the boys. It was Jermaine O'Neal's first win in Portland. He was 0-4 previous to this game.
> 
> Pacerholic, do you have NBA Pass or something ?



I listen to the game online (thegamelive.com)...

The best time imo to get league pass is in the middle of the season, it's half off and it's the most exciting time of the year aside from the playoffs....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Congrats! Good win! :cheers:



Thanx alot doggy....
and I agree it was a good win....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Indystarza said:


> you are pathetic and dont deserve to be a pacer fan.


Don't attack the posters here.

Final Score- 98-78 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 4
Pacersthebest- 13
Larry Legend- 12
rock747- 14

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Good win again, defense is back


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indystarza said:


> you are pathetic and dont deserve to be a pacer fan.
> 
> good win :banana:



lol @ your assertion. I'm one of the best Pacer fans in the world. I don't care if you try to justify it, but letting Telfair drive right past you with no resistance, and then an airball on the other end without trying to set up the offense is bad basketball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Indystarza said:


> you are pathetic and dont deserve to be a pacer fan.


Since when does hating a player make you not deserve to be a Pacer fan?

I really hated Travis Best when he played on the Pacers, does that make me a bad fan? 

I'm starting to really dislike Stephen Jackson, does that make me a bad fan? 

I dislike Anthony Johnson, does that make me a bad fan?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Since when does hating a player make you not deserve to be a Pacer fan?
> 
> I really hated Travis Best when he played on the Pacers, does that make me a bad fan?
> 
> ...


Disliking a Pacers player doensn't make you a bad fan. But you can always respect a player even if you dislike him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Disliking a Pacers player doensn't make you a bad fan. But you can always respect a player even if you dislike him.



Exactly, and awful defense and airballing is not respectable. I give Sarunas his ups when he does something well: see the Clippers game where I said his defence was solid. But when he is playing horrible, I wanna say it.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Exactly, and awful defense and airballing is not respectable. I give Sarunas his ups when he does something well: see the Clippers game where I said his defence was solid. But when he is playing horrible, I wanna say it.


You sound here like Saras is airballing in every game at least twice. You're so hypocritical here... like I should say that Tinsley is turnover machine just because he made one stupid pass in one game. Lebron or Iverson airballs every second game that makes them a horrible players every second game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Disliking a Pacers player doensn't make you a bad fan. But you can always respect a player even if you dislike him.


I dislike Anthony Johnson and Jonathan Bender as players, but I don't respect them. I like Jeff Foster, Scot Pollard, Ron Artest, Jamaal Tinsley, Saras, Jones, Granger, and Croshere, but do I respect them? No. Actually, I don't respect anyone. I can admit the players I don't like have strengths, and the players I like have weaknesses, but just because they play a game on my favorite team doesn't mean I should respect them.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Telfair=7 pts, 5 assists

He really did OWN Saras eh? 

BYE BYE Tinsley!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> BYE BYE Tinsley!



It wouldn't hurt me, nor surprise me 1 bit if we traded Tinsley, I used to like him alot, actually I still do, but can we admit that he's always going to be injury prone...
It seems like every week there's something wrong with him, and this is just the start of the season, imagine how he'll be by the start of the playoffs....
I want to be able to depend on whoever is running the point, unfortunatly Tinsley just isn't that player...
He has skills, and he's a good player true, but how can that help us on the bench???





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Who would u trade him for if the pacers trade him


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Depends on what is perceived as his "market value". I'd trade him for a "jack of all trades" type(someone like a Boris Diaw, a versatile player who's drowning on his team by lack of PT). What Granger projects in the future, but since he's a rookie and you need help right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> (someone like a Boris Diaw, a versatile player who's drowning on his team by lack of PT).


Diaw has been starting at Center lately.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> You sound here like Saras is airballing in every game at least twice. You're so hypocritical here... like I should say that Tinsley is turnover machine just because he made one stupid pass in one game. Lebron or Iverson airballs every second game that makes them a horrible players every second game?



No, I made a comment after two possesions in a game thread. That's how game threads work, if you don't know. You make a comment based on the way the game is going at that moment.

If Tinsley made two horrible plays, I would have no qualm with you talking about it in a game thread.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Diaw has been starting at Center lately.


I meant when he was in ATL.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> I meant when he was in ATL.


Then he wouldn't be "drowning on his team by the lack of playing time" now. And him not getting time in Atlanta has no relevance, because now he's getting to showcase his skills.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Who would u trade him for if the pacers trade him


To be truthful I haven't thought about it specifically so I don't want to say any names, but if in fact we do trade Tinsley, it has to be an upgrade for our entire team....

We still have a long way to go, alot of things could happen.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------

